

It's Alive: Mac OS X on Non-Apple Hardware - jcsalterego
http://blog.amber.org/2009/07/12/its-alive/

======
Oompa
Another "How to make a Hackintosh" post. Ground breaking. People have been
able to do this for quite a while now, I don't see how this is news at all.

~~~
Tiktaalik
Especially true when you scroll to the very bottom and the end result is Audio
and DVD not working.

~~~
devin
I would attribute that to the poster not knowing a whole heck of a lot when he
bought his hardware, or about the availability of various fixes for the issues
he's having. There is a vast amount of information out there. The DVD not
working is of course due to him setting his BIOS exclusively to SATA instead
of compatibility mode. The audio, if its even close to a new motherboard,
should be able to be solved quite easily with
<http://code.google.com/p/voodoohda/> or HDAEnabler. Some of the stuff he does
is unnecessary. A lot of newbie mistakes. The only thing interesting is that
it's an i7.

ETA: Written on my faster-than-a-mac-pro-and-only-cost-800-dollars-hackintosh.

~~~
mattculbreth
Only $800? That's great--what are the specs?

~~~
devin
Antec 300 Case

500 Watt Antec Earthwatts PS

2x 1TB HDs

Q8400 2.66GHz Quad Core Processor

Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR Motherboard

8GB DDR3 RAM

\--

If you have further interest drop me a message.

~~~
mattculbreth
Cool--that's a great rig. I'm exploring it all now on the IM forums.

~~~
devin
Oops -- I should also have added that it's a 9800GTX+ EVGA video card.

------
vito
I basically did the same thing, but it went like this:

    
    
        1. Build my first PC (similar specs as theirs, the important bits anyway)
        2. Install Arch Linux and be comfortable with that
        3. Curiosity builds, I attempt a Hackintosh install and am greeted with everything but audio working.
        4. Back to arch for a few months.
        5. iAtkos v7 came out a little while ago, I tried it, and it worked flawlessly. I am now running 10.5.7 as my main OS. Woo.
    

(Side-rant: I have to use a codeblock for a list? Seriously? For such a
technical site this place sure isn't pretty when it comes to functionality and
overall completeness. It's like someone started working on it, forgot about
it, and people are using it without the creator knowing about it.)

So, while this may be a "How to make a Hackintosh" post, it is actually more
helpful as the hardware they mention is hardware that did not work properly in
the past.

My installation and setup was much less difficult than theirs, though, I just
had to select NVEnabler and the GT200 video drivers and everything worked.

------
ZachS
It'd be a lot less work to just buy a legit Mac. ;-)

~~~
jonursenbach
If they weren't so fucking expensive, or if Apple _openly_ allowed you to
install it on whatever the hell you wanted to, then we wouldn't be having this
conversation.

------
trezor
After attempting to get a Hackintosh up and running a couple of times (and
failing), I would advice anyone who attempts this and intends to remain
somewhat honest, to stall the purchase of a proper version OS X until you
actually have a successful, working install.

In my opinion getting the install to work can easily be considered more
complex than getting an equivalent box running Linux properly was back in the
days.

~~~
devin
I respectfully disagree for one reason and one reason only. The insanelymac
forums have guide upon guide for all sorts of hardware configurations.

There is a hardware compatibility list that gives you a good starting point
for buying compatible hardware.

Finally, the use of Boot-132 in conjunction with Chameleon has made setting up
a completely flawless 10.5.x install pretty simple compared to what it used to
require.

Although, you might be right. I am very conveniently forgetting the 2-3 days I
spent tinkering with broken installations a year ago. It takes time to learn
some of the stuff, but for most of the folks on HN I would assume you'd have
little trouble getting it working after a little reading and googling.

